# 20 Long Caudopunk Tank



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So this tank is finally setup and my 6 Juvenile Caudopunks will be arriving tomorrow morning. I am very excited to get them in their new home.

Here is the tank they will be making their home in.

















Tell me what you think, this is my first serious tank that I have set up.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks very good. Going to be interesting if they go for the rocks or the shells to breed in. I suspect given the rough look of the rocks they will choose the shells but been wrong about this before. Some time yet I guess if they are juveniles. Best of luck with what looks like a very well thought out set up.
The filtration and heating is so well in the background and not hard to the eye but as I can not make out the make and size I can not judge that.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Personaly I like less difference in shade and colour between rocks and sand but thats just my personal taste. You may like the clash of dark rocks with light sand and if so thats great.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

After reading about the Caudopunks I found that they like their caves and they can choose to spawn in shells as well. In my thoughts I wanted to give them plenty of good cave area (about 4 along the sang level, 2 up higher) and give them shells if they need that to breed. I plan on breeding them and hope that I can have 2 successful pairs with steady breeding. I am glad you cannot see equipment, I did not want them to be an eye sore. It's currently an AC 30 with a Aqueon Pro 100W Heater. My punks will be here in a few hours and I am very excited. Checked all my parameters and water is ready.

As for the difference in shade an color. In person, it doesn't clash very much at all, it may just be the fact that my pictures are taken with a camera phone, but I feel it has a very natural look and isn't a white/black clashing look. But thanks for you opinion, I appreciate it.


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

Like it, nice looking tank! I have several 20g longs and really love the size. Will be waiting for updates once your fish arrive. Good luck!

Deke


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

UNIDEKE said:


> Like it, nice looking tank! I have several 20g longs and really love the size. Will be waiting for updates once your fish arrive. Good luck!
> 
> Deke


Thanks!

If you don't mind me asking, what do you have stocked in your 20g longs. I am only able to keep tanks of this size and would like to start up another one soon but not sure exactly what I want to stock. I can probably go a little bigger, but not too much.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Well they all arrived today, and all 6 are doing well, I acclimated them and put them in, they laid down for about 25 min and are now wandering about exploring their new home. One of the 6 seems to be a little more shy, he is sitting in a shell not doing much moving, but he appears to be alive and well. We will see how they are for the rest of the day!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Great news! All six are swimming around and very active, they have no fear and will swim right to the front of the tank and show off. I even decided to try and feed them and they all ate. So happy to see them all healthy. I also managed to snap a few pics with my Mom's point and shoot.

Acclimation Time









In the tank.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful fish! They look great!


----------



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

they are a very cool fish and I like the tank set up - lace rock ? I have RT Caudos in my 55gal community and they have spawned a few times but the offspring have a hard time making it in that environment - all the best to you.


----------



## kiriyama (Oct 20, 2010)

Liking the set up, lovely punks you have there, one of my favourite lamps, always out and about. I picked up 7 juvies a while back, kept 2 and now have more fry than I know what to do with them LOL, nice catch you got there :thumb:

Cheers, Sean :fish:


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. I am using lace rock baitfish2000. So everyone seems to be very healthy and all swimming all around the tanks. Today I noticed that one of them has been sitting protecting a shell. Any fish that comes around is chased away. I looked inside the shell and I think I see a small pile of eggs. I cannot really tell all that well because they are very small. Is it possible that in only one full day they are already getting ready to breed?

I am excited to see what will come of this.


----------



## UNIDEKE (Apr 15, 2012)

orau22 said:


> UNIDEKE said:
> 
> 
> > Like it, nice looking tank! I have several 20g longs and really love the size. Will be waiting for updates once your fish arrive. Good luck!
> ...


Right now I am growing out/holding some some small frontosa until my 125g is done. Have various Mbunas pulling some tank time, and will soon move my Shellies when my multitank stand done...lots of little projects. Good luck...


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

So the caudopunks have been doing great. They are eating, and are very active. There is one bully of the group, the biggest one, he sits in his cave all day and when he comes out he likes to bulldoze his way wherever he wants to go.

I had a question about feeding, I am currently feeding them NLS grow and have 1mm NLS pellets when they can handle them. My question is, what else can I feed them to give them variety. Would frozen brine shrimp be ok, the ones that come in the individually frozen cubes, or what else can I feed them?

I am loving the punks and glad I chose this fish!


----------



## Cajen (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice tank set up. Very well laid out, good colors and the fish seem right at home already!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good looking setup! I just sold off my adult group of caudopunk "red fin" two months ago because I was over run with fry. I really did enjoy this fish, very active and gorgeous.

I've had good luck with live (and frozen) Blackworms, brine shrimp and the NLS grow & 1mm.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I am hoping to be able to sell my caudopunk juvies off when they begin to breed.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Hmmm... what an awesome looking little fish, and you did a great job with the tank :thumb:

I've been eyeing a 20g long for here at work - and these seem the perfect fit. Might have to look into them for sure.

So I'm guessing you're hoping for a pair? How many offspring do you plan on keeping to adulthood in the 20g long?


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks, they are very interesting fish, always out and about. I currently have six in there and I am hoping for at least one pair, and if possible to house 2 pairs in there then I would like that. I am not sure how many I plan on keeping. It all really depends upon their aggression levels as I would rather have a peaceful tank. I plan on grabbing a 10 gallon tank for a fry tank in the event they start to reproduce and I will try and sell them.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Came across this thread from a while ago, thought it would be cool to see where it is today.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful tank! I love the aquascaping.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

What a beautiful tank with gorgeous fish. And I like your change-up to the dark sand substrate. I love lace rock and your caves are great. Looks like both your fish and your plants are loving things. Great job.


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, I love this tank, and love the fish, I am hoping they will begin to spawn soon, they are approaching maturity I believe.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful picture DJ! These are definitely my favorite Tang and they have quite a personality.


----------



## TeteRouge (Feb 15, 2009)

orau22 said:


> So the caudopunks have been doing great. Would frozen brine shrimp be ok, the ones that come in the individually frozen cubes, or what else can I feed them?
> I am loving the punks and glad I chose this fish!


Glad its working out so well! I feed mine frozen spirulina brine shrimp (Hikari Bio-Pure cubes) once a week, they love them... !


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been debating on Caudopunks for a while. I think it's time to rehome my Multies and/or Gold Occies. Beautiful tank!


----------



## orau22 (May 8, 2012)

Floridagirl said:


> I've been debating on Caudopunks for a while. I think it's time to rehome my Multies and/or Gold Occies. Beautiful tank!


Of the 4 different tangs species I own, these are probably my favorite, they are always out, and have very interesting personalities, and they are beautiful!

And thanks!


----------

